#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Встреча в Шри-Ланке

## Ануруддха

В июне намечается небольшая встреча форумчан в Шри-Ланке, если кто-то еще будет или есть на острове в это время - пишите или сообщите.

----------

Топпер- (30.05.2013)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Паньянатта Кехаян предложил помощь в осуществлении каких бы то ни было планов по данному мероприятию. Поскольку его нет на данном форуме, я даю с его разрешения местный (Ланка) телефон (*ВНИМАНИЕ! я телефон привожу именно так, как он мне его указал*) и его координаты Вконтакте.




> tel 0713102842
> http://vk.com/id8548609


Если есть какие вопросы - обращайтесь к нему ВКонтакте - он ответит

----------

Pedma Kalzang (29.05.2013), Ануруддха (29.05.2013), Маркион (29.05.2013)

----------

